# Video of exhaust sound...flowmaster 4 cyl



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

If anyone is interested in looking i posted a video up on youtube of my truck with the exhaust right when it was done the video was done with my iphone but it does sound pretty good threw it so if u want to see it the link is here


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Which flowmaster are you using 40?


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

its a deltaflow 40 series


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

can you even hear the stereo at highway speeds with that? Not being a wiseass, but the interior of my truck with stock exhaust is way noisy inside loud already.


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

Honesly I have driven this truck down the highway 2 times since ive owned it, but down like main roads around my house where the speed limits 55 its fine, between the tires n the exhaust u have to turn the stereo up a bit louder but i dont mind it i like it, but thats also cuz im 21 years old n everything i have is loud, it also has no cat and no resonator or anything just the muffler, n it has mud tires which are loud windows open it is a lot louder but i do a lot of off roading n stuff so its fine with me


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

and it may sound loud in the video but its really not all that loud, i was told from my friends they hear my tires over the exhaust when i am coming


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Very true. I was wondering about the tires, too. I guess it's a sign that I'm turning into a old fart: "Gee sonny, that exhaust you have is pretty loud. I think it would disturb my napping behind the wheel!" Roll on, my friend.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll post a video of my exhaust system and my goodies:


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's my Rev-Up video featuring my lil'Hardbody running a little rich but running a 6" round, 14" long Magnaflow muffler, Headers, 2.25" catback , Hi flow cat, etc:
Need an adjustable FPR to back off my full a tad bit.....


----------

